# 3x3 Pll-only



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

Unlike normal 3x3 competition, you may only use PLL algorithms to solve. AUF is not allowed!
Scrambles:
1. F B2 L B L2 F' D' B' L2 D2 R2 L D' F D' L2 U D' F' L R D2 U' R B'
2. L B L2 F2 U' L F' D' F R2 L2 F' R' D F L' F2 D F R F' D2 F' R' F'
3. B' D2 R F D2 L' F D' F2 L B2 D' R F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R F' R' L D' B U2
4. F' D' F2 U' R U' D' F' R2 F' D' U2 B2 D' F R F2 L F2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D
5. U' D' B' F' R D L' R U2 L' B2 D L F' R2 F' L2 U2 L U' F U2 L2 U2 D
My times: 1:43.25, 1:32.43, (2:09.76,) (1:08.96), 1:43.13+ ao5: 1:39.60


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

no


----------

